# Snake ID: Possible moon snake hatchling?



## n3xia (Oct 21, 2013)

This snake was found in Batchelor, NT, on a footpath, in the middle of the day but under shade. This footpath is between buildings and less than a metre from a small garden with hay laid over it. Sorry about the poor quality photos. A friend reckons it might be a moon snake/orange naped snake, _Furina ornata_. Its belly is quite pink so it probably hatched recently - maybe during last night's rain. Not sure if you can tell from the photos, but its eyes are tiny and jet black.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 21, 2013)

Not a moon snake - I'm not familiar with the burrowers from that part of the world, but it's not a hatchling, and it is a burrower.

Jamie


----------



## n3xia (Oct 21, 2013)

Another couple of shots from the side.


----------



## Blackdog (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm with Jamie definately a burrowing snake, Brachyurophis roperi perhaps.


----------



## n3xia (Oct 21, 2013)

That sounds like the one! Thanks guys  So where should we put him then? Presumably somewhere he can burrow, away from ants etc? There were a lot of birds around where he was found.


----------



## Echiopsis (Oct 21, 2013)

n3xia said:


> That sounds like the one! Thanks guys  So where should we put him then? Presumably somewhere he can burrow, away from ants etc? There were a lot of birds around where he was found.



Just put it in the garden bed where it was heading in the first place, you'll do it no favours by relocating it. Like any other Brachy it'll be under cover in no time and away from any predators.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 21, 2013)

people commonly associate the belly colour of snakes with age? very mysterious
but that snake certainly is​Brachyurophis _roperi_​


----------



## n3xia (Oct 22, 2013)

Echiopsis said:


> Just put it in the garden bed where it was heading in the first place, you'll do it no favours by relocating it. Like any other Brachy it'll be under cover in no time and away from any predators.


It wasn't heading towards the garden, but thanks anyway.


----------

